# Homemade Tools > Basic Homemade Tools and Tips >  Foredom sanding jig

## mklotz

I had a few small wooden sticks which needed the saw-cut ends sanded. Now, I could have hauled out one of the several miniature sanders stored in the garage but there, right next to me, hung the Foredom flexible shaft tool already fitted out with a Dremel sanding disk. The problem is that sanding the end of a stick square with a handheld tool is almost impossible. 

I didn't want to build another complex structure to hold everything in alignment but I had in mind what seemed a simple jig that would be handy enough in the future to justify the small time investment needed to make it.

Two short pieces of wood were cut and slit about 3/4 of the way through 2" from the end then glued to scraps of quarter-round molding to form a V with s slot to accept the sanding disk...



In use, one simply slaps the (conveniently cylindrical) Foredom handpiece into the V with the sanding disk in the slot, pin it there with your hand, and slide the workpiece down the other side of the V until its end contacts the sanding disk. Nothing to set up, alignment is automatic, and the Foredom is immediately available to do other sanding jobs.



The real utility here is not my rather specialized tool but the idea of V-shaped, slap-on jigs for a handheld Foredom handpiece. Perhaps you other clever monkeys can come up with some neat tools based on this idea.

----------

Jon (Nov 19, 2015),

kbalch (Nov 20, 2015)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks mklotz! We've added your Rotary Tool Sanding Jig to our Rotary Tool category, as well as to your builder page: mklotz's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:












Rotary Tool Sanding Jig
 by mklotz

tags: jig, sander, rotary tool

----------

